# Very Good Vaccination Information



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Here is a web page I came across with some very good information on vaccinations for our dogs and ourselves.

Catherine O’Driscoll | Purdue Vaccine Study


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

What is an MLV vaccination? Are they referring to rabies, bordatella, DHPP-L, etc.? 

I understand that DHPP-L means that there is a "lepto" vaccination, which is a disease dogs get from mosquitos...right? I've also read that more dogs react poorly to the lepto vaccination than any other, especially small breeds. I live in a mosquito-prone area, and in July Chip is due for his rabies and DHPP-L vaccinations. I can't not vaccinate for rabies because it's illegal, but I'm considering not getting him the DHPP-L vaccination if it's both useless and dangerous.

Does everyone here tend to get their dogs the DHPP combo vaccine? That article was all new information to me and is making me think twice.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Leptospirosis is a bacteria that is carried in the urine of most rodents and some species of deer. Dogs pick it up by drinking contaminated water.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

MLV means Modified Live Virus. It means your dog is being injected with a weakened version of the virus they are being vaccinated against. Most of the vaccines are MLV. DHPP(-L) and rabies usually are MLV vaccines. I don't think bordetello is but I'm not 100% sure.

I suggest giving the puppy series at 8, 12 and 16 weeks. Rabies no sooner than 6 months if you can put it off that long. And MAYBE another round of puppy shots at 1 year and MAYBE another rabies shot one year after the first. I would not give the rabies shot within a month of the other one(s).

My Thor hasn't had any shots since he was 16 weeks and since I'm required by law to give rabies shots, I won't comment on that. He is 6 years old now.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Bordatella is a bacterin shot since kennel cough is a complex array of bacteria and viruses that cause it. It's utterly useless....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i suppose it's cheaper to make these combinations for both humans and dogs, when i think, if you're giving vaccinations, they should be given singly....

i'd pay it.....at least, that way, if there is a reaction, you know what the dog or child is reacting to.

too many vaccines.


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

This is very interesting and useful informtaion, thank you!

My puppy has had 2 shots (at 8 and 10 weeks) and the vet asked me to come again by the end of the year for a third. My puppy would then be 10 months old. I know I read in another thread here that the vaccines have a protective effect for at least 5-7 years depending on which vaccine they measured. So I'm getting a bit confused reading this as they say a booster won't have any effect, do you think it would be worth getting a booster after 5-6 years or rather not and hope the third shot have done the job? Maybe just go to the vet and ask them to check the blood?

By the way, does anyone know if these diseases included in the shots are common at all nowadays?


----------



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> Here is a web page I came across with some very good information on vaccinations for our dogs and ourselves.
> 
> It is too late for me.
> I so wish I had it to do over again - my puppy would not recieve vaccines...
> ...


----------

